# I want to learn how to listen



## kramber (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to learn how to listen to my wife better. I feel that I'm listening to her, but usually I misinterpret her statements. Also, I do have to admit, I tend to think about my response before she finishes her statement. We are currently seperated, but there is a shred of hope. We both still love each other, but it's hard to take a step forward together when I'm not listening to her well enough.

I would appreciate some female advice also some help books would be useful too.

Thanks


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's awesome that you want to try to listen better. I think we could all use better listening skills.

There is a book called Non-Violent Communication that could help. The title doesn't make sense in the listening context, but if you read it, you will learn how to listen with empathy and interest to anyone who is speaking.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

kramber said:


> I tend to think about my response before she finishes her statement.


This is a common problem and just a bad habit. Listening is just that LISTENING it's not about planning what you're going to say next. I've gotten onto my husband plenty of times for this. What I do is remind him that I don't want him to defend or think about a response I want him to just LISTEN to me talk. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## kramber (Oct 30, 2012)

I've ordered the book. Thanks for the suggestions both of you. I could still use as much help as possible though. 

My wife is giving me a chance to save our marriage by growing as a person and I want to do it for both of us.


----------

